# bad smell on grease trap vent in windy spot



## Fadden (Dec 16, 2010)

hey guys

I have a bit of an issue with a bad smell in a windy area, the grease trap vent is raised 1 m above the roof line but the wind seems to blow the smell down to ground level. I can't put an aav on it (I don't think?) and moving it to another area will just move the problem to a different spot. Can anyone help me out with a solution.

Thank you

Fadden


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

you are goona want and wish you posted an intro its super simple, and it means you can follow simple directions. then you can have some magical answers


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Fadden said:


> hey guys
> 
> I have a bit of an issue with a bad smell in a windy area, the grease trap vent is raised 1 m above the roof line but the wind seems to blow the smell down to ground level. I can't put an aav on it (I don't think?) and moving it to another area will just move the problem to a different spot. Can anyone help me out with a solution.
> 
> ...


 *Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.
__________________


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Just remove the vent. They dont do anything anyway. Only there to provide more work for us plumbers....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Just put one of these on the vent...
No more stink...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

pump the trap maybehttp://www.google.com/products/cata...alog_result&ct=image&resnum=3&ved=0CEwQ8gIwAg


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

here is what some use. http://www.tapebrothers.com/Duct-Ta...crtag=Google&gclid=CKb11JLX9KUCFRxqgwodC2jhoQ


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> pump the trap maybe


After doing so you might want to throw in some commercially available deodorizer and do both on a regular basis, as in setting up a maintenance program. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

And It helps the local economy :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Just put one of these on the vent...
> No more stink...


Damn Red, I thought that was a moon pie:laughing:


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

Fadden said:


> hey guys
> 
> I have a bit of an issue with a bad smell in a windy area, the grease trap vent is raised 1 m above the roof line but the wind seems to blow the smell down to ground level. I can't put an aav on it (I don't think?) and moving it to another area will just move the problem to a different spot. Can anyone help me out with a solution.
> 
> ...



sounds like the vent needs to be raised via a pipe stretcher i would raise to 4 m just to be safe i've seen this problem many, many times and the pipe stretcher
has worked 100% of the time ,you can buy the pipe stretcher at any supply house ,homedepot,lowes,osh,or ace and they are very affordable about $5 but they usually keep the stretchers in the back so you got to ask the workers, but the guys at these places are usually knowledgeable and will help you if you have any trouble so just ask , i hope that helps


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bill said:


> Damn Red, I thought that was a moon pie:laughing:


Hungry much? :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

oaklandplumber said:


> sounds like the vent needs to be raised via a pipe stretcher i would raise to 1.5 m just to be safe i've seen this problem many, many times and the pipe stretcher
> has worked 100% of the time ,you can buy the pipe stretcher at any supply house ,homedepot,lowes,osh,or ace and they are very affordable about $5 but they usually keep the stretchers in the back so you got to ask the workers, but the guys at these places are usually knowledgeable and will help you if you have any trouble so just ask , i hope that helps


You neglected to state that the code says "No pipe used for the sole purpose of venting only shall not be stretched more than the radius squared in length, unless said pipe serves not less than 3 fixtures not exceeding a total of 12 fixture units unless said fixture unit combination consists of at least 1 bathroom group or a dish washer"


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I think you could stretch it if you added a vent stack, and a yoke vent, with a 45, upright.


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

Bill said:


> You neglected to state that the code says "No pipe used for the sole purpose of venting only shall not be stretched more than the radius squared in length, unless said pipe serves not less than 3 fixtures not exceeding a total of 12 fixture units unless said fixture unit combination consists of at least 1 bathroom group or a dish washer"


I just got off the phone with his ahj in his area and the ahj said its a go


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

oaklandplumber said:


> I just got off the phone with his ahj in his area and the ahj said its a go


My bad, need to get me an updated code book!


----------

